# The initiative to eliminate property tax



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

As a conservative I don't like taxes, but I'm not sure what to think about eliminating the property tax. When I was going into the sport show in Bismarck last week their was a booth out on the sidewalk and they were getting signatures on a petition. I thought to myself if we pass that there will be no taxes on farmers. My mother worked with a tax preparer for years. They only did taxes for about 80 farmers, but in 20 years we didn't see more than a couple instances of them paying an income tax. There are so many tax shelters in farming. My brother looked at that, bought a farm, and cut his taxes in half.

What is your guys thoughts? Good, bad, or indifferent?

The only break I have gotten in life is senior citizen discounts. I would trade those discounts for less pain. At least now I'm not a middle aged, white, male, working for a salary (in response to affirmative action, or more truthful, liberal discrimination). They have nothing going for them. Sorry guys, I didn't mean to depress you.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

In good ole GF they have to do something regarding some sort of cap on property tax. The city is out of control. They even have a line item of about 2 million for enterainment/arts and such :******:

Since I am retired I am going to have to look to a small town to move to. One with just the basic services.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Zog, last year there was an article in our new paper about taxes in North Dakota. The highest taxes on homes at that time was Mandan, and second was Jamestown. 
I think there is a house or two in Buchanan just eight miles north of me. Do you like to shoot coyotes?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I checked only showed one house and it is a nice 2 story. This old couple needs a ranch  
Love to shoot anything coyotes, rabbits, etc........... :wink: 
Need a good conservative coffee club too. :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

zogman said:


> I checked only showed one house and it is a nice 2 story. This old couple needs a ranch
> Love to shoot anything coyotes, rabbits, etc........... :wink:
> Need a good conservative coffee club too. :rollin:


Hey, I got the conservative coffee club for you. That and a great Thursday morning Bible study. If you like the outdoors coming from Grand Forks (Red River Valley = biological desert) and moved to this area you would think you died and went to heaven. Stutsman county has a lot of WPA's to hunt on and a lot of unposted land, not to mention farmers that have good attitudes. Not to mention a friend with land in six counties.    We'll get you up to your neck in walleye, upland game, and coyotes. When are you moving????


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> If you like the outdoors coming from Grand Forks (Red River Valley = biological desert) and moved to this area you would think you died and went to heaven.


I think the good ol' Red River of the North is home to some 80-90 different fish species if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, you bet, the Red has good fishing. I often think about going after those huge cats. However, you have to admit the upland is plowed from road shoulder to road shoulder and is a biological desert.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> Oh, you bet, the Red has good fishing. I often think about going after those huge cats. However, you have to admit the upland is plowed from road shoulder to road shoulder and is a biological desert.


tis true..so true


----------

